# Self-insemination with DH's sperm



## lavtip (Sep 24, 2015)

Please tell me if this is madness.Although DH has had normal sperm tests back, we don't think it's as forceful an ejaculation as could be. I was wondering if using a syringe to take sperm from a cup and put straight into vagina, would be worth trying - a la couples using donated sperm at home. I have a friend who got pregnant in a bath with a turkey baster courtesy of a charming gay friend and co-parent. 

Is this something anyone here has tried?


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

There is a thing. Item whatever  you  want  to  call it that does exactly  this. I  saw it advertised. It's  called  the  stork. No joke.  Good luck!


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.thestorkconception.co.uk

/links


----------



## lavtip (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow. And I mean wow. Not seen this before - wonder how tricky it is. Thanks! Obviously I will now order this!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

i went on a popular selling site (E B A Y). and typed in insemination kits.  got 4 wide necked pots, 4 syringes, ovulation sticks and HPT's. a bbt thermometer and a record chart. free P&P  and cost under £20. 
hoping this helps us too


----------

